# Mini Donkey overweight or pregnant?



## paint99 (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi all,

Just joined this forum and have a question.

I got a mini donkey the end of July. All I know about her is what it says on her papers. She is 17 years old. She was really overweight when I first got her. She did loose some of the fat pads over the past 1 1/2 month but still has a hudge belly.

I would just like some opinions from experianced donkey owners if she looks like she could be pregnant?

No bag or enlarged tits.

The first 3 pictures are from today and the last one from the day I got her

Thank you for any info


----------



## Helicopter (Sep 23, 2012)

Wow that is some belly (picture 3) and an odd shape. I'd be execting the patter of little hooves.....but then I know nothing. I've never had a pregnant donkey.

She looks very sweet. Keep us posted please and good luck with her.


----------

